# Resort Reviews inaccessable



## hibbert6 (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm a TUG member. Whenever I click on a Kauai resort review, I get a message saying "www.tug2.com not found".  This doesn't happen on any other islands, just Kauai.


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 23, 2005)

Reviews are not a bulletin board issue, so I'm moving this to TUG General.

I'm getting the same error when trying to access www.tug2.com.  I believe this is the domain in which the new review system is housed.  An online check at networksolutions.com shows our lease of this domain name has many months to run yet, so it appears to be an error in the DNS system.  This is an internet management issue, not something we can control.  

Thanks for the heads up.  I've alerted Bill Rogers to this for him to follow up on.

[Edit] I think if you look closer, you'll find it is not Kauai reviews per se which are inaccessible, but those resorts that have received reviews since we switched to the new review system.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 24, 2005)

*Ratings too*

Ratings are also inaccessible, tonight anyway...


----------



## Keitht (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm currently unable to access either the old or new databases.


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 24, 2005)

Laurie said:
			
		

> Ratings are also inaccessible, tonight anyway...



Yes, ratings and the new reviews are all part of the new database.


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 24, 2005)

Keitht said:
			
		

> I'm currently unable to access either the old or new databases.



The original review database entry point, available via the link in the red bar at the top of this page, is not located on the new server so is still available.  Any of the individual reviews from before June 1 that have not been physically moved into the new database should still be available.  Here's an example:
www.timeshare-users-group.com/tugdb/hi/hi-banha.htm


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 24, 2005)

Temporary workaround for access to the ratings/reviews database:
http://s113144991.onlinehome.us/RnR/Ratings.aspx

Announcement placed at top of all forums.

[Edit - problem has been fixed and announcements removed]


----------



## DougH (Dec 24, 2005)

*How do I access the old review database ?*

I can't find a link to the old reviews...how do I get to them ?


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 24, 2005)

As was mentioned above:



			
				Makai Guy said:
			
		

> The original review database entry point, *available via the link in the red bar at the top of this page*, is not located on the new server so is still available.


----------



## DougH (Dec 24, 2005)

Hmmmm....I guess I'm looking at the right database, but didn't think I was, because one of my reviews from 2004 at the Marriott Waiohai isn't there anymore.  So...I had been assuming I was looking at the new database.


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 24, 2005)

Don't know when they got it fixed, but things are back working right again as of 3:30 pm EST.    Announcement removed.


----------



## Keitht (Dec 24, 2005)

Yup.

I have updated one of the reviews on the new database so that is definitely OK at present.


----------



## guy (Jan 10, 2006)

*reviews access*

I've been frustrated since the new TUG site opened!  I keep trying to enter the reviews site and I'm continually locked out.  I checked and rechecked my registration, password, etc. but nothing works.  As a member for some time I feel exasperated.  What to do?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 10, 2006)

guy said:
			
		

> I've been frustrated since the new TUG site opened!  I keep trying to enter the reviews site and I'm continually locked out.  I checked and rechecked my registration, password, etc. but nothing works.  As a member for some time I feel exasperated.  What to do?



You have to use the members only log-in and password to access the reviews.  They are different than your regular log-in.  More info. - Password Help


----------



## Keitht (Jan 11, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> You have to use the members only log-in and password to access the reviews.  They are different than your regular log-in.  More info. - Password Help



Members are still having problems setting themselves up as 'Members' once they have paid their dues.  I know there are various Help texts on the system, but they plainly don't work all the time.  I think a Dummies Guide to setting up the membership password might help, particularly if the guide was part of the e-mail sent to new members.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 11, 2006)

guy said:
			
		

> I've been frustrated since the new TUG site opened!  I keep trying to enter the reviews site and I'm continually locked out.  I checked and rechecked my registration, password, etc. but nothing works.  As a member for some time I feel exasperated.  What to do?



Access to the reviews and ratings was *not* changed in any way by the change in software used for the bbs.  The username and password used for reviews and ratings is the same as it's always been.  

Please see the password help page at:
www.tug2.net/passwordhelp.htm


----------

